
TechEmpower Round 18 - fafhrd91
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r18
======
ksec
And the relevant discussion [1] on how Actix/Rust got to be so fast.

[1]
[https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/issues/48...](https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/issues/4834)

